# mousetraps as training aids



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I guess this is really directed at Willow.... I didn't want to hijack the other thread so I started this one. Yousaid you use mousetraps to train the dogs to stay out of the trash....Please explain this further....And don't they injure the dog when they snap? I'm terrified of mousetraps but I'm more "scared" of my husband if the danged dogs don't quit getting into the trash.....It's the one thing I can't break them of.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Cricket, you have BIG dogs right? Mousetraps will not hurt your dogs. I've used traps in the garbage before. I hide them under a piece of paper or something. It's the sound that trains the dog(s), not getting a trap stuck on their nose (wouldn't that be a sight!?!). They also make (or used to make) a product called "snappy trainers" or something similar. They had a piece of red plastic attached to the snapping bar on the mouse trap. It was supposed to make a louder noise and keep the dog safer. A plain trap works fine for me.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

For the trash, I've used a paper towel soaked with vinegar.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

Mousetraps have been great with our papillion and they snap his little nose pretty good. He likes to steal the insoles out of my shoes at night, not since I put mousetraps in them.
KB


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Set mousetraps under aluminum foil are great for training both dogs and cats!

The noise of a trap going off under the foil really scares the little buggers!


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

GoldenMom said:


> Cricket, you have BIG dogs right?


Naw....Not THAT big..... They're rare Great Macedonian Chihuahuas...... LOL They're only about 140# each...Not really all that big.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I saw my name so will respond even though others have answered...don't want to be rude LOL
I place the mousetrap in an almost full trash can and place a piece of paper towel soaked in bacon grease on top (they can't resist). The dog sniffs or grabs the towel and it goes off- making dog think the trash really "bites". I have never had one close on a dogs nose...just snap and scare them- maybe even hitting them when it goes off. This takes you out of the equation...no need to watch...best if you set and go in the other room and act normal. So they do not associate it with you at all...only that the trash is kinda scary. 
I do the same for dishonest dogs---ones that steal your food off the coffee table or table or counters the second your back is turned (the remains of a $25 rib roast with slobber and teeth marks in it that was for a hosted dinner will have you speeding to the closest store to grab a mousetrap along with another roast). I make mousetrap sandwiches (one at a time over the course of a week) and act like it is mine. I place it on the table, coffee table, couter...whatever. Tell the dog "mine" and walk out. Dog soon learns "mine" means...humans eat food that bites.



cricket said:


> I guess this is really directed at Willow.... I didn't want to hijack the other thread so I started this one. Yousaid you use mousetraps to train the dogs to stay out of the trash....Please explain this further....And don't they injure the dog when they snap? I'm terrified of mousetraps but I'm more "scared" of my husband if the danged dogs don't quit getting into the trash.....It's the one thing I can't break them of.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I once assisted in the surgical amputation of the tongue of a dog. The dog tested a training mousetrap with his tongue first while the owner was gone all day. By the time the owner came home, removing a third of the tongue was the only solution.

That said, I've used mousetraps with great success. But, I bend the spring slightly, so it can snap and even sting them, but it can't hold tight. That way if the dog gets tongue or toe in the trap, it won't end up like the dog who lost part of his tongue! And it doesn't minimize the sound effects one bit.

Meg


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

kbshorts said:


> Mousetraps have been great with our papillion and they snap his little nose pretty good. He likes to steal the insoles out of my shoes at night, not since I put mousetraps in them.
> KB


Although I might use mouse traps on larger dogs I would never use them on toy dogs. Papillons especially, they like to use their paws to fish things out from under couches or on top of tables and could easily break a paw in a mouse trap.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Injuries are why I wouldn't put one out "naked". I cover them with a sheet of aluminum foil. It's the noise that trains them!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Ardie/WI said:


> Injuries are why I wouldn't put one out "naked". I cover them with a sheet of aluminum foil. It's the noise that trains them!


 Exactly, always cover with a something- paper towel soaked in bacon grease so it sticks to the trap, a slice of bread with peanut butter on it, etc.


----------

